# Houston area Hobby Shop



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody familiar with a Hobby Shop in Northwest Houston around Grant Road and Macolmson? Not sure of the name. I'm trying to find a phone #.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*This is what I received from them just a day or so.*

Hello Lyn,

We are unofficially open while we are still receiving inventory. We should be open officially on Thursday, July 21.

Look at the website www.cyfairhobbies.com for a map to the store. You can come by anytime during the week to visit with us and watch the store progress into it's maturity.

Thanks for being patient while we have moved.

Randy's Hobbies

formerly Cy-Fair Hobbies

It's HY249 and Grant/Shroeder.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

The name of the shop is Hobby Land, 12714 Grant Rd 832-717-0525. Their prices are the same as towerhobbies. 
Its a mom and pop and son shop. They have a limited selection but will custom order you nearly anything.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

KillaHookset said:


> The name of the shop is Hobby Land, 12714 Grant Rd 832-717-0525. Their prices are the same as towerhobbies.
> Its a mom and pop and son shop. They have a limited selection but will custom order you nearly anything.


Thanks...My son (12) bought some wheels in there last weekend. He was with his mother and I wasn't there. They sold him front wheels and not rear. I was gonna call them since he said they didn't seem to be the right wheels. But, after I got to looking at them I realized they were for the front. My son just got this truck in May and I don't know much about them. Man, what a money pit.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*K*

I wasn't aware of that shop.

The shop I mentioned was formally at West Rd and the Beltway. Cyfair Hobbies. They are now at the location I shared. New shop and very knowledgable car employees.

Luck and Just remember. It's a Family hobby and FUN! Who am I? A 52 year old that has raced since 1987. I'm here to help anytime.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Bigmax said:


> I wasn't aware of that shop.
> 
> The shop I mentioned was formally at West Rd and the Beltway. Cyfair Hobbies. They are now at the location I shared. New shop and very knowledgable car employees.
> 
> Luck and Just remember. It's a Family hobby and FUN! Who am I? A 52 year old that has raced since 1987. I'm here to help anytime.


The link you originally posted did not work. We are currently living in Victoria but are moving back to the Cy-Fair area in a couple of weeks. So it is to know there are shops nearby.

Are there any good places to run cars in that area. Not really looking for a "track" per say, but, rather someplace convenient I can take him to just drive his car.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sorry*

Try this, http://cyfairhobbies.com/

I know people have been talking about a place in this area and /or Tomball. Haven't seen any progress yet. I have to go up to New Caney (K&M Raceway) to race. They are open Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Race Saturday night. Then on the East side of Houston is Fast Track and South is in Sante Fe called Area 51.

Let's keep our fingers crossed, I know the new shop is thinking of something.

I run Offroad and just started running Nitro Sprintcar too. What A HOOT!!!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax,

That is great to know about Cy-Fair hobbies - I almost stopped by there the other day thinking it was still at West Rd. and BW-8.

My family and I just moved over to 290 and Telge area. I found Hobby Land and thought it was nice having one shop - but having the other at 249 and Grant is awesome too - it does not take that long to get from my area to 249 and Grant. Plus I have a friend living over off of Spring Cypress that has been running up to the new Hobbytown in the Woodlands to get some of his stuff - he will be happy to know there is a shop just around the corner!

Why the move all of a sudden? Seems like the old location was doing well? Every time I stopped by the place had traffic.

Any way, thanks for the update! Good to know!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*It is Cool!*

I'm thinking the main reason they moved was the landlord went up on their monthly lease. They do have a new owner too hense Randy's Hobby shop. Some of the employees followed too. Old faces new name and location.

I stopped in a couple of days ago and even though they have done a Grand opening yet. They were giving a 20% discount on purchases. Go say Howdy.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sweet!!! Git R Dun!!!!!!!!

Pd2


----------



## 5.0killer (Aug 5, 2005)

i think cy-fair went out of business, but hobby land is nice im friends with the owners son, they'er good poeple and there not out to rip you off, so next time you need a part give them a yell.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

My son has been over to Randy's (formerly Cy-Fair....I think) several times and really seems to like it.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Hobby Land is gone! Randy's is ok, but he always seems to be out of stock of many major items even his own Nitro fuel! Why cant we have a Larrys Hobbies around here!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

KillaHookset said:


> Hobby Land is gone! Randy's is ok, but he always seems to be out of stock of many major items even his own Nitro fuel! Why cant we have a Larrys Hobbies around here!


That is weird considering that the young man running the shop was the son of the owner of the strip center. Guess it wasn't making any money? IDK?

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Randy's is Cool.*

I'm hooked up with Randy's and since they have a huge following now they can't possibly stock every thing out there. Neither can Larry's. If you call in a part by Monday or Tuesday they can have it in by Thursday or Friday. I know , I've done it several times. They are better on their fuel now too. With stocking K&M and Randy's too, Randy has stepped up the production alot.

Try them again at least.


----------

